# Big tuna



## Guyman (Feb 9, 2014)

Thinking about purchasing a big tuna for inshore and offshore anybody have any suggestions on how they handle pros and cons? Any advice is helpful


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Oasis*

I think for just a little more you could get a used Hobie Oasis, I found one a few years old for 1800 2 years ago in great condition. Have been very happy with it, wife and I have been out together several times.


----------



## LSA05 (Jun 2, 2015)

I have never tried the big tuna but I do own the Jackson Kraken. They are both on the larger side of fishing kayaks and if you get the tuna i would recommend getting the rudder for sure. The kraken would be a pain without one and I would imagine the same for the Tuna.


----------



## DaggerYak (Aug 1, 2013)

Here's a vid of a Big Tuna overview. Looks like this guy is offshore trolling. The bait tank in the bt is pretty cool.


----------



## Nwalton321 (Nov 6, 2015)

I was able to buy a brand new blemished big tuna about a year ago. I bought it bc of the seats and the different seating capabilities. This kayak is heavy so do yourself a favor and buy the large wheeleeze. I drilled the tuna tank out to be able to keep bait and it serves that purpose great. I'm not a huge fan of the ram ball mounts so added several Scotty's flush mounts to be able to use the rocket launchers in all seating positions. I have paddled this barge through surf boards to fish in solo and tandem. It's work and you have to be smart about your launch but it can be done. It also sits pretty high in the water so the wind does push it around pretty good. Stable enough to stand and throw a net too. Hope this helps.


----------



## jj2kool (Dec 24, 2015)

im also thinking about getting one for me and my son so he can fish with me anyone fish offshore in tandem with them?


----------



## chadyak (Dec 26, 2013)

I have had a big tuna for about 3 years now, here's my opinion... 

Pros: Versatile, Stable, and Comfortable
Cons: Heavy(slow)

I have gone offshore Tandem and actually recommend it because two people paddling can get this thing moving. I also recommend getting the rudder. I do not have one and every time there is a good wind it's really hard to point the nose where you want it, when paddling. It handles rough water well. Get the big wheeleez kayak cart, you won't regret it. 

This is a really good yak and so much can be done with it but I will usually not go out in it by myself because it's so heavy and slow.


----------

